# Outdoor Cats and Extreme Heat



## FJRacer (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone have experience with outdoor Cats and extreme heat. So far my young adult Cat seems unaffected by 95-98* days. She has many options for shady sleeping spots and that's what she does all day. Eats good twice a day and runs around like normal at dusk. Is there a limit to what I should allow her to take? I put her Rottweiler in the basement for much of the day.


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

Cats sure love the heat. Since she has shade and I'm sure you have left out fresh water, she should be fine. I keep the house cool 72 for the dog and me, Miss Mavis my indoor cat, runs out into the breezeway everychance she gets and just takes a sunbath.


----------



## FJRacer (Nov 26, 2009)

Fresh water; yes! Front and back porch. Shaded. ............................Temperatures though could conceivably get to 110* this summer. My previous Cat(19 years) was an indoor/outdoor. She liked a cool basement during the midday heat. I'd rather not start trying to put this Cat up. I did bring her in during extreme lows(28* and lower) but that was at night, when I was here to do that. Daytime I work. Not convenient to run home midday. Bottom line; what temperature is the upper limit for a healthy 9 lb. short-hair? AND, does humidity play a factor? We've got dripping humidity compared to many other areas.


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

Would a cat door help? That way kitty can get back inside if the weather is too bad. If you let your cat out at night when it's cooler, most likely, she sleeps during the day. For your peace of mind, take 90 degrees as the cut-off. It wouldn't hurt your cat to stay inside.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I have three barn cats that can roam the barn or the outdoors. We have been having temperatures in the 80-90's with so much humidity, heat index has been over 100 already. All 3 of my outdoor cats are just fine. They have several different buckets of cool water to drink from (I own livestock-horses, goats, pigs) and they have plenty of shade spots.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

As long as an animal has access to water, regular feeding and shelter for the weather and outdoor conditions; hot/cold-temps, wind, shade and insulated/dry sleeping area ... a healthy animal should have no issues.


----------



## FJRacer (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. "Cat Door" would just be an invitation to unwanted critters ........ and other Cats. I always said if I get another Cat it would be an outdoor version except for extreme temps. This Cat has lived all her previous existence outside and wants back out what little time she has been in. I see absolutely no stress at this time. Very active in evening and early morning. Still eating good. Lounging on the concrete front porch with her favorite Canine as I type. My gut feeling at this point is 100-105 would be cut-off to where I take action to control her exposure.


----------



## FJRacer (Nov 26, 2009)

*I can answer this!*

*After seeing 102* on the Thermometer this Cat shows 0 stress during the day. Still runs like a Cheetah at dark and has a healthy appetite.
No more worries.....................until Winter!
*


----------

